# What is the story behind your choice of avatar?...



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very cute ter ran. my name rene rhymes with ween, so my neice made me for Christmas a cute pumpkin plaque that read ... happy hallorene instead of halloween. i thought it was cute so i chose it for my forum name. and my avatar is because i like jesters, clowns, harliquins, and such. and lauries. kept calling me jester girl, so that was the name i chose for my title


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

my username is one i have had since 1994 when i first went online. The avatar is me in zombie make up. i think. ill have to post this and see for sure LOL

I went to zombie stock in Louisville KY last year.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine comes from Reedemer magazine. It was a horror mag we had in the UK years back. It had some really cool photography although it did sometimes border on being softcore horror porn. Mainly the Lesbian Vampires they seemed to enjoy featuring.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I love to carve pumpkins. My avatar is my favorite carving.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine is me dressed up as Marilyn Manson,done it a few times for Halloween, I sometimes say I am Maryland Manson since I live in Maryland. My screenname is because I once was deeply in love, she broke my heart, I thought I couldnt go on, so, after drinking heavily one night, I decided to end it all, hmmm, If that was the truth, I may have shed a tear for myself, ha ha. Its just a screenname, I use it everywhere.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

My user name is totally un-original. My name & zip code. I'll be screwed if I ever move - LOL, but I use it everywhere! My avatar is my Beagle, Jack.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

My Avatar usually is one of my favorite new blow molds. I always pick one that makes me smile and think of my childhood. My user name is short version of Clark Griswold from Christmas Vacation. I am known to staple my entire house solid with Christmas lights and thats also my all time favorite movie.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

My current avatar is a gargoyle on a throne, due to one of my favorite nicknames, "Dark Prince."

Very cool thread, ter_ran It's interesting to find out the reasoning behind everyone's avatar choices.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

just a screen capture from a movie

amk


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Intresting topic...

My identity is mysterious. 
My avatar is a direct reflection of my personality. It's a photo from the collection of Joel Peter Witkin.
My user name is what I am.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Mine reminds me of me at Halloween. I always wear some sort of long black gown and a really good wig of long flowing black hair.....plus I adore purple and black so it was perfection!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I like to mash things up, BooBoo a play on his name for halloween & mashed the catroon with the bear from Prophecy. Not a lot of monster bears to pull from. Just a note: I had no idea the Yogi movie was coming out when I did my Avatar.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*HallowSusieBoo---hmmm...well, if I say too much it will make me blush -- but let's just say that Hallow means both "hello" and historically "Holy" as we most all know . (That is how "halloween" is also known as All Saints Day (which has nothing to do with last year's Super Bowl win by the Saints...  - - -

Add to that my real name (Susan) aka "Susie" and then the natural greeting "BOO!" and it is simply a mash of a greeting. 

Butt ( oh is that foreshadowing or what...) I (for better or worse) also have a rather frighteningly large...e hemm -- well boo-ty...as in "Holy smokes - wouldya look at that boo?!"  Sooo I guess it all comes together as HallowSusieBoo...

Oh for goodness sakes -- TMI --- well, my witchy avatar is nearly a mirror image of my silhouette... Let's just leave it at that...

Now if you will excuse me - I have a date with a Pilates machine...  *


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

My name is a "in" joke, one day when i was out of state a person recognized me and said "hey, your that Beacon Samurai!" My avatar was a sword (it fit) my current is my Blucky first display I built.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

Mine reflects my views on life. Everything must be in balance, smooth V rough, light V dark, good V evil, and Hell V Heaven. It's also the name of one of my favor rock bands.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Mine is simple enough, avatar is just a picture of me in nurses costume I made for Halloween last year....I had nothing else and I will change it up soon.

My user name is a nick name I have been called since high school.....


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Bam-tune-bam is a combination of two of my nicknames, Bam-Bam and Looney Tunes.

My avatar is stolen from the show "Dead Like Me". Funny show BTW. I enjoy Halloween including the grim reaper, but having him blowing a bubble just cracks me up. I enjoy the humorous side of life, even in death.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

This is a very interesting thread...My avatar is me holding one of my creations made from foil, facial tissue and glue. I call it Charlie the corpse head.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

My name comes from one I used in pogo games. I used to go to the same game room every day and got to know the folks there. One October, I created the name (more as a joke than anything) as a Halloween name. It caught on, and all the regulars there created a Halloween name too. The ironic thing is I never saw the movie of the same title. 

My avatar is a pumpkin that I carved (from one of the PM books). When I carved it, I didn't carve all the way through the eye (if you look really close, you'll see that the eye is actually orange). I put a green LED light inside, and it looked really cool, so I chose it as my avatar. 

I may change it sometime in the future, but for now this is me.

Edit: I've changed my avatar since my original post. Here is my original avatar:









My current avatar is a pic I found on Bing images; I blacked out the outside perimiter, added tiny red pupils in the eyes, and resized it to fit.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

My avatar is just whatever I like at the moment. I'll change it again when I get bored...no reason behind it. 

"Chop Shop" was a clothing line I started in Detroit that never really went anywhere. Its no longer in production, although there's probably some shirts and stuff still floating around. I just like the name, I still hold the trademark for now.


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

My avatar is me dressed up for this year's Halloween. My first attempt at using latex. Also shaved my head for the full effect. 

My nickname comes from my initials IF, so everyone called me Iffy when I was a kid. the 49 comes from my house number.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I had a hairy chest in High School. During a Basketball game at a rival school one night, the fans started heckling me, chanting "Wolfman" and howling whenever I went to the foul line or got hit with a foul. The name stuck.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine is my pretend hippie rock star boyfriend, Roger Clyne, the lead singer & namesake of the band in my signature, Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers. A great little band from Arizona you really should give a listen to.

In the same vein, my name stands for Roger Clyne Is A God, since RogerClyneIsAGod is usually too long for a lot of forums I generally go with the initials. It's a name I use on several boards & generally never have to worry about anyone else using it!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Mine is my pretend hippie rock star boyfriend, Roger Clyne,


 .... I seriously thought it was you!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Ummmm.... pretty self explanatory on the avatar. 

As far as my screen name:


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Mine is pretty simple......it's one of my favorite props


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Great thread, interesting to hear how everyone evolved. My screen name is just my name Dave and the mascot from my college - Univ of Florida. Sorry, no originality there, but under pressure to quickly come up with one and didn't think too hard. The avatar changes. First was "Milton the Monster" an obscure cartoon from my youth, current the drilling ball from the movie "Phantasm". Not an oscar winner, but when I saw it as a teenager I was quite impressed.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice thread Ter_an.
I love everything skull n bones. Skulls, full skeletons, pirates, the movie goonies, jack skellington, grim reapers, oh the list goes on and on.
The picture unfortunately is just a picture I took at Halloween one year.....but i didnt want to be in trouble with someone saying I stole it =). Hopefully I can find something cool soon! of course you may pm me any you think are fitting!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I change my as the spirit moves me, but I love witches and the first witch that made a impact on my in my youth was the Wicked Witch of the West, so picked her,


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Excellent Avatar & screen-name stories everybody! Keep'em coming!!! *


----------



## Pennsylvania Gothic (Aug 9, 2010)

A homicidal Charlie Brown. Good grief. Just too cool.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Pennsylvania Gothic said:


> A homicidal Charlie Brown. Good grief. Just too cool.



I have to say, this is one of my favorites.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Good idea for a thread, it's great to hear everybody's story!

Aside from being a Halloween fan, I am a HUGE Harry Potter geek. Huge. Read the series so many times I can't count anymore, seen all the movies mutilple times, gone to book publishing parties and movie premiers dressed in character. The character I costume as is Madam Hooch (flying instructor and Quidditch coach). It's easier to work with what you've got, and I've got short spiky grey hair, just like Madam Hooch. So she's my Avatar. BTW, my signature is Hogwart's motto, which translates to: Never Tickle a Sleeping Dragon.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

My screen name is one that I've used for years. It sounded cool and I use it whenever I log onto a forum. 

My avatar is a painting that I did of Lon Chaney from London After Midnight.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine changes alot but the one I have now is just a prop that was used for our display this year.


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

I have often wondered about people's names/avatars - Great thread!

Oh, my avatar is just something I found on the internet and the MsMello is me. My last name is Mello. (Total oxymoron however LOL)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I had the boys and I was tried of listening to them whinning at me about one or the other and I finally I had enough, this was why I picked NOWHINING as my forum name. I also likes vampires alot which is why i pick this as my avatar.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Scatterbrains has to do with the gazillion ideas running through my head all the time

The avatar is one of my kids wearing one those $1 halloween masks from Walmart. I've been using them for years on scarecrows.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Aye matey, it be a pirates' life for me.....My avatar goes with the pirate theme of my Halloween display.....!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

my screen name is from a site I made 12 years ago that contained a virtual haunted house and a bunch of other Halloween related activities.

My Avatar is a render from an updated virtual haunted house that I haven't started yet.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

My avatar reminds me of the hubby and I. He was a scary skeleton the first year we haunted the neighborhood together. 

'Terra' was a Universal Halloween Horror Nights' icon name. Just loved the way it takes the word _*terror*_ and makes it feminine. Plus my real name is Tracy so it's really close. Terra has been in my haunt one way or another over the years _(except last year's...)_


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> * --- well, my witchy avatar is nearly a mirror image of my silhouette... Let's just leave it at that...
> 
> Now if you will excuse me - I have a date with a Pilates machine...  *


lol... funny girl..
My user name.... really?? Not much to explain there.. lol
On to my avatar.. I remember old spooky movies that had creepy ghost children. They scared the [email protected] out of me soooooo, I picked a picture of a child. I've never changed it but, I'm thinking about changing it to one of my props.. we'll see.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

LOL, this is so awesome... Do you stand up there and fire the cannons at the neigbors and call them all scallywags ,, lol.??? Too cool.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I "upgraded" one of those cheap plastic hockey masks. I had taken a pic of it. And one day I was looking through the old computer and thought, "Hey I could use that as an avatar".


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

chop shop said:


> LOL, this is so awesome... Do you stand up there and fire the cannons at the neigbors and call them all scallywags ,, lol.??? Too cool.


Ha ha ha....Why yes I do! I call out for all able bodied volunteers to join me crew....I keep me good eye out for wenches mostly.....!!!!


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

Always been a big fan of The Beatles, and since Beetlejuice is one of my favorite life size props, it was a natural combination of the two names. My son gets credit for putting together the avatar, which is a take off on The Beatles' first US album "MEET THE BEATLES" ... oh yeah, sorry Ringo!!


----------



## Pennsylvania Gothic (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome Avatar Beatle!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well lets see I saw this pic and it just screamed at me I thought it went with my name perfectly. I mean look at her..you have to admit she is one Spookilicious Mama!  

As for my name I think I said this in another thread before but for those of you who hadnt seen it...I love all things spooky so Spooki....I am a mom of two so Mama, and well the licious part in the middle...you'd have to ask my hubby about that  *


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Mine is one of my blowmold skeletons (he goes by Larry) in a prison cell I made one year. That was the only year we don't have any pictures of anymore. My sister supposedly transferred them to a disk but didn't. My screen name is taken from a tombstone from the lost cemetery of Alexandria. The tombstone read, "To my beloved Dionicia". Been using it ever since.


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

My avatar is a picture of myself from this past Halloween. I post quite a bit in the singles thread, so I added the scarlet "M" so those folk know I'm one of those old married folk.. (in case you're wondering why an old married fart posts anything in the singles thread, that thread has a lot of witty banter in it, which I enjoy). 

My name is pretty simple - My name's Mike, and I'm in Tennessee, so I always shorten it to "Mike n TN", or "Mikentn".


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Well ,lets see if you can figure this one ...........I like beer and the Simpsons..especially Homer!!Any questions?? LMAO!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I always update mine with my projects I have finished.So they are always my pictures of my props.
My name is just halloween with my birth year.


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

My avatar is a picture of the very haunted Lemp Mansion in St. Louis, MO. I visited it last year on spring break...if anyone is interested in history and/or hauntings, I would HIGHLY recommend visiting this place. Very interesting.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

I change my avitar every once and a while but they all have some sort of Canadian association to them , this one is a haunted mountie skull flag , when you think of canada other than hockey and cold... the RCMP mountie is on the list . my user name i have was when I was looking to get a custom licence plate for my car and it had to fit 7 letters so was thinking of ideas that related to my halloween addiction.. IHAUNTU is shortened from , i haunt you .


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

My first avatar was a box of Mr. Sparkle, because at the time I was making soap. I liked it, so now I put Mr. Sparkle in various costumes and backgrounds appropriate to the board on which I am posting.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

My name is a type of web-spinning spider. I have loved the name since I first heard/read it. (Was disappointed that my last child was male and I really couldn't name him Araniella.)

The Avatar is a pic of a prop that was brought in to dry a couple of years ago...she's sort of hanging on a ladder in the garage...but I just like the shot of the turned head...like she's chillin'.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

So many interesting stories!

I've loved Halloween since I wa little, especially the magic hour, midnight on Halloween night. That's where the name comes from. My avatar reflects my love of classic Halloween symbols.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry to jump on this thread late. How fun is this!!??! Anyway, my user name is my last name and frist initial. the Avitar is from one of my props in my Haunt. I had it looking through my sunroom window.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

this is really pretty interesting to read. 

My avatar is just me in my Lydia (from Beetlejuice) costume last year. 

My screen name I made up several years ago it's just a mash up. Always been a fan of the musical Les Miz. Plus Misery in general is normal for me. I also like fairy tales and Cinderella and the movie Barbarella so it all just came together.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, Mizerella...you could be her twin (or doppelganger?).


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

My avatar is one of my all time favorite horror movies "The Thing" and my screen name is just my screen name from my fireworks forum. 

I even happened to bump into a fellow halloween forum member on the fireworks forum as well. It's a small world after all


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

ihauntu said:


> I change my avitar every once and a while but they all have some sort of Canadian association to them , this one is a haunted mountie skull flag , when you think of canada other than hockey and cold... the RCMP mountie is on the list . my user name i have was when I was looking to get a custom licence plate for my car and it had to fit 7 letters so was thinking of ideas that related to my halloween addiction.. IHAUNTU is shortened from , i haunt you .


the modified mountie flag is great!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

A friend of mine is a political cartoonist, made this for me. (well, a high res version, it shrank well)


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Loving all the stories everybody! Thanks for sharing to all the fellow HF family!

Pumpkinhead watches Vampire Diaries too! 

Love the Global Halloween Avatar UnOrth!*


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

My name is dedicated to the first real "prop" I ever built... See the two tall guys standing to the right of my door?








My Avatar is a match for my name I believe...


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

Another quick shot of them from this year...







[/IMG]


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Because Count Chocula is more of a vampire then Edward Cullen is. 

Its my favorite cereal.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

This really is a great thread...I just read the whole thing! 

My avatar represents my fear that one of these days when we are swimming at the lake, I'm gonna get tangled in a dead body....I don't know why, but that's what I think the entire time I'm in the water.:. (I know I'm nuts...)

My name is honor of my two cats that passed away within a few months of each other, and the 'Smellycat' song that Phoebe sings on Friends.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Count Chocula said:


> Because Count Chocula is more of a vampire then Edward Cullen is.


Sadly, that is the truth

This thread is one of the most entertaining in quite awhile, I think


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

The avatar is a more recent pic of the spider prop. Spider Rider was the name my young daughter gave to an early iteration of the prop.


----------



## Asylum Keeper (Aug 21, 2010)

My avatar is an old photo of Eloise Insane Asylum not far from me here in southeast Michigan. The building (now known as the Kay Beard Building) is still in use for county offices. The lower floor has a small museum of sorts, with the original telephone system and some artifacts from years passed.

I chose this as I am fascinated with former mental hospitals for some reason 

[insert crazy joke here]


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my grandfather graduated from medical school, his first job was dr at a mental physility. i have a picture of him and his nurses sitting in front of the hospital. if you would like asylum, i can try to scan the picture up and to post you a copy of it. i also have a picture of him in medical school performing an autopsy. pretty grusome picture but because of who it is and what is accomplished, pretty cool.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Like what you have all shared so far!!! Anybody else care to share a little about your avatar story?... 

Hey Hallo, that autopsy scan would be a great idea for your avatar!! *


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> My avatar is an old photo of Eloise Insane Asylum not far from me here in southeast Michigan. The building (now known as the Kay Beard Building) is still in use for county offices. The lower floor has a small museum of sorts, with the original telephone system and some artifacts from years passed.


I live in MD but my fiancee lives in Grand Rapids. Every time I got to visit her, I fly into Detroit and get a rental car and drive there. I go right past this place on my trip. Next time I go, I'll have to stop by and take a look. Heck, I usually stop at the Starbucks on Ford road anyway to get coffee for my trip, so this would just be an extra stop.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I like blood, the sight of it and I find it facinating. Kinda morbid but oh well.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Which first, name or avatar? Well I'll go with avatar as it's short and to the point. My avatar is of a pumpkin I carved either the year of or the previous year that I joined this forum.

My name however, I usually wouldn't explain, but since you asked.. During elementary school in about say, grade 6-7 during recess, I had openly said (to be somewhat correct and polite) I had to defecate. A friend of mine standing around in the group of friends, chuckled a bit and said "I'm gunna call you Crunch from now on." Since then I've come up with multiple other forms of the nick name. Eg; CrunchieDan (Dan coming from the first initial of my first name and the first two letters of my last name. The IE on the end of Crunch happened out of what I consider immaturity at the time) The Crunch (much more powerful sounding. Makes it feel like it's higer up on the hierarchy) TheCrunch18 (18 I decided some years ago to be my favorite number, it stuck as well). Or CrunchieDan18. 

p.s. I love the idea of this thread.


----------



## thisain'tmayberry (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, the name is my name - Mike Mayberry. The Avatar represents both the profession I'm in that pays for my Halloween props and the fact I love TV shows from the "Golden Age" of television. Barney just seemed like a natural...


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine is from the first batch of fake blood I ever made. My name came from my guitar since it's color is cherry.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Its me, I took a pic showing off the silicone zombie mask I made, and it was just a good pic. Oh, and I was wearing a banana costume too


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

It's my mascot/logo. It's that simple.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, I have always liked the tales behind Johnny Appleseed and it always reminds me of fall (when all the apples are ripe and flooding the market meaning that Halloween is right around the corner). When I was a kid in Michigan, my school would always take a trip to an old stlye apple cider mill and we would have hot apple cider and homemade cake doughnuts, so I have a fondness for apples as well.

The avatar, one of several I use that either connect to the name. Some have been found by forum friends and others I have collected over the seasons. In each forum I post you will always find me represented by an apple, a johnny or the big seed himself.


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

Screen name is just because i wanted tough elements and I was into knife making at the time so Titanium Edge. It's almost sad to say but i've had this name since '96 lol. Right now my Avatar is just a pic I found floating on the net, but hopefully sooner than later I can change it to the screen shot of the Blackberry theme I'm currently developing.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a huge Iron Maiden fan, and their mascot/icon is a zombie. Simple as that.


----------



## TomFoolery (Jan 26, 2011)

My mum made me a muted tan and white clown outfit when I was young and I loved it so much that I like dressing as a jester every halloween. Tom Foolery is the nickname of Muncaster Castles jester. Thinking back on it, I should have chosen a female jesters name instead. About the avatar - I'm not sure, she just appeared mysterious & wisely content in her jesters countenance.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Loving this thread!
So much fun!

My forum name was always Valkyrie and I would use some found pic of a Valkyrie (check out my Hauntspace page) but as I joined more Halloween sites I wanted something more fitting. 
Our son was home from the army and made a crack about how I should be an "ish" Witch since I am English, Irish, Scottish, German and French on my Mom's side and Polish on my Dad's! Okay, son can be a smart @$$, but it was funny and I liked it!

Has had an interesting and unexpected side affect as well. My Dad's nickname by his brother's was Ish. Had something to do with "ishkabbible" (something from the 40's) and him using the word ish a lot after being stationed in Germany while in the army in the 50's. He died of CA when I was 18 and I was a serious tomboy and daddy's girl, and now people call _me_ Ish! I feel honored! And I think Dad would approve, he understood my Halloween obsession back then when I was a kid! 

As for the Avatar, I was looking thru' sites of free avies and this one just leapt out at me! I love castles and it has that vibe. I use it on two forums.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Well my name comes from my husband actually. He called me obsessed when I started making Halloween decorations and crafts in August last year and my name is Jackie so I thought it fit. My picture is a couple of the crafts that I made last year. They're just wine bottles that I painted, decorated and put lights in.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hmmm well it seems that I forgot I changed my pic.lol. That's just couple pumpkins that we carved last year at a pumpkin carving party I threw....that was embarrassing.lol


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Mine is Jodelle Ferland as Dark Alessa in "Silent Hill". Liked the games, loved the movie.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Lovin all the stories everyone! Its so interesting reading fellow HF member's inspirations for their avatars! *


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

My avatar is me. Ok, well my alter-ego. Of course its a few years old, and I had dyed my hair and beard for a role in a Summer musical. Now the hair and beard are grey.....Durn genetics!
But ,I least I still HAVE my hair.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Because he's famous...and I've never seen him. I've been there at least 10 times and I still can't find him. Luckily he'll be seen in an upcoming movie. Long live the HBG!


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Hmm... my name is just the last name for some made up character I used to write about in my college days. A vampire, of course. As for my avie on this site... I found it at a time when I had INTERNET DRAMA in my life so it amused me and maybe threw out the "danger, do not go near" vibes. God forbid anyone get to know the nice, fuzzy me on the inside... <<


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

obsessedjack said:


> hmmm well it seems that I forgot I changed my pic.lol. That's just couple pumpkins that we carved last year at a pumpkin carving party I threw....that was embarrassing.lol


Hilarious!!!! thanx for the early morning chuckle!!  btw- nice pumpkins. 

And Sipesh- love your signature! Too funny!! LOL

My avatar is a pic of a spider web I built a few years ago. And my name is Creeepy because it starts with the same letter as my name. Pretty exciting story, hun?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

*Gargoyle Avatar*

My avatar is me in my 2010 costume. It was my most ambitious costume to date, and I think I will be wearing it again this coming season. I'm pretty proud of it.

BTW - I love the idea behind this thread. I often wonder about the back story too.

HallowSusieBoo - call me! J/K ;-) Your back story is...inspiring.


----------



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

When I think of Halloween, I think of The Shape..


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine's from the animated adaption of Ray Bradbury's "The Halloween Tree". It's the pumpkin carved to look like Mr. Carapace Clavicle Moundshroud. I could tell you more, but you've gotta read it/see it for yourself. it's one of those rare times that a movie CAN be as good as the book, but at the same time still be different! another great thing is the child-like sense of the holiday that comes over me when I watch it. one of the best Halloween memories.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Count Chocula said:


> Because Count Chocula is more of a vampire then Edward Cullen is.
> 
> Its my favorite cereal.


 

SNICKERING......


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, the Bride of Frankenstein is my fave classic movie, so it just made sense and I love Elsa Lanchester.

I also happen to have hair like this pic... I have dark red (slightly pinky red in daylight) hair with two blond streaks at the temples that I dye (temp) pink, green or blue sometimes.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Mr. Moundshroud said:


> Mine's from the animated adaption of Ray Bradbury's "The Halloween Tree". It's the pumpkin carved to look like Mr. Carapace Clavicle Moundshroud. I could tell you more, but you've gotta read it/see it for yourself. it's one of those rare times that a movie CAN be as good as the book, but at the same time still be different! another great thing is the child-like sense of the holiday that comes over me when I watch it. one of the best Halloween memories.


One of my all time favs, too!!

This *IS* an interesting thread. I keep stopping by to see if anyone has added anything.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I've always loved this graphic (found it on Photobucket) because it's a beautiful and eye-catching way to show a human interacting with a tarantula. She might as well be giving the spider a hug, except this way is much more my style because it is dark and gothic-looking. Some might even say scary or disturbing. I think it's just great, and it represents me, as the Spider Queen, quite accurately. Of course, I have no idea if it's Photoshopped or not (probably is), but it gets the point across anyway: spiders are our friends.  
Especially tarantulas, who make terrific pets for many people.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

My middle son is in the Marine Corps. I recently changed my avatar from a grinning JOL to this.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> My middle son is in the Marine Corps. I recently changed my avatar from a grinning JOL to this.


*Very Nice! May it shine with pride Jdubb!*


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Enjoyed hearing about everyone's avatars. 

As for me, I always loved haunted houses...hence mine.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I've gone by Slarti for a good 10 years online, which started in the comic book community and a forum I still administrate. It's short for Slartibartfast from Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.

The avy is me in zombie gear in our home haunt.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine is just a pic of the mini lights everyone liked last year. I demo'd them for a picture and I liked it enough to shrink one for an avitar. It was taken last July, while I was getting eaten alive by mosquitos! THAT seems a long way off at the momet!

Dan


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud (Nov 1, 2010)

A BIG thank-you to your son, jdubbya!


----------



## SpringChicken (Jan 28, 2011)

My Avatar is a photo of my 16 year old son standing behind a blue screen (silhouette). It was created with a projector connected to my lap top projecting on a 9' x 12' sheet of translucent plastic stretched between two PVC pipes at the end of our driveway on Halloween night. He is holding our (chainless) chain saw. The scary movie I had originally planned to project on the screen would not play for some reason (user error). The pose was an after thought but it turned out to be very scary to the TOT's. 
My nickname is what someone called me after seeing me carry in my newborn daughter into a party. As in, "that's YOUR baby daughter? Man, and you ain't no Spring Chicken." 
I was 40. I had another daughter 3 years after her too. Ha!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

My avatar is the cover of one of my books called "The Watching." The artwork was done by Jill Bauman, who has done work for READER'S DIGEST among many others, and illustrated the work of Stephen King. I wanted a very traditional Halloween haunted house portrait, and she did a wonderful job.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

SpringChicken said:


> My Avatar is a photo of my 16 year old son standing behind a blue screen (silhouette). It was created with a projector connected to my lap top projecting on a 9' x 12' sheet of translucent plastic stretched between two PVC pipes at the end of our driveway on Halloween night. He is holding our (chainless) chain saw. The scary movie I had originally planned to project on the screen would not play for some reason (user error). The pose was an after thought but it turned out to be very scary to the TOT's.
> My nickname is what someone called me after seeing me carry in my newborn daughter into a party. As in, "that's YOUR baby daughter? Man, and you ain't no Spring Chicken."
> I was 40. I had another daughter 3 years after her too. Ha!


*That looks pretty wicked! Love it! *


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

spiderqueen said:


> I': spiders are our friends.
> Especially tarantulas, who make terrific pets for many people.


ahhh..finally..another who shares my love for these beautiful creatures! I can vouch for tarantulas as pets. They're quiet and don't eat much.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Just checkin back to see if anybody else or any new ghost wanted to share an avatar story of their own? Thanks to everyone for adding a little to the thread! *


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Name: Kuroneko is black cat in Japanese. I'm half Japanese and I love cats.

My avatar is actually my house from last Halloween. This year isn't looking as good. I have different neighbors on the second floor and I don't think they will let me decorate the second floor sunporch.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

aww that sucks


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

obsessedjack said:


> aww that sucks


*I agree 100%! *


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

My avatar is a color study for a fused glass tile I made a couple years ago. I'll change it when I make something I think is cooler.

When time and money permit I take Japanese drum [taiko] classes. "Ondeko" is the name of a kind of Japanese drum playing demon and i acquired the nickname in class when playing the o-daiko--the really big drum. I like the really big drum. A lot.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mine is a pic of a skull that my secret reaper sent me last year. The skull is wearing my glasses. 
Katshead because its my thoughts. 42 because it is the answer.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Araniella said:


> ahhh..finally..another who shares my love for these beautiful creatures! I can vouch for tarantulas as pets. They're quiet and don't eat much.


Do tarantulas eat stink bugs? I'm lookin' for ANYTHING that will eat those bastids!! 
Usually the cats take care of most bugs but they won't go near the stink bugs because, well, they stink!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> Do tarantulas eat stink bugs? I'm lookin' for ANYTHING that will eat those bastids!!
> Usually the cats take care of most bugs but they won't go near the stink bugs because, well, they stink!!


Well you could get predatory stink bugs!  (yes, some stink bugs predate upon the plant eaters, and other pest insects)

Some garden spiders will eat stink bugs, not sure about a taurantula. It SHOULD...

But, seriously, a praying mantis (or 12) is your best bet to put a serious dent in the numbers. You can buy egg sacks, butdo it quick (they hatch end of april/first of may-ish.).

Birds, assassin beetles, and some ants are also candidates, but I don't know enough about your local ecology to make suggestions that way. I don't think you want wasps to clear the stink bugs, but some parasitic wasp species will use them as hosts for their eggs...if you want them to get the evil Alien eating it's way out the chest experience. 

(entomology is my other hobby)


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

My Avatar is Jeff Goldblum from "Life Aquatic".
Why?
Look at that pose!......that freaking scarf!......
Someday I hope to be as confident and carefree as Jeff looks in that pic. 


My screen name just reflects my love for pumpkinheaded skeletons.
"Pumpkinheaded scarecrow" was option #2.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> My Avatar is Jeff Goldblum from "Life Aquatic".
> Why?
> Look at that pose!......that freaking scarf!......
> Someday I hope to be as confident and carefree as Jeff looks in that pic.


I couldn't place the actor before, but knew he looked familiar (hard to tell when it is so small) Thanks for pointing out who your avatar is

Cool stories, everyone. I always enjoy reading them


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

In my youth I dug the Fantastic Four (the comic, not the lame movies), whose main rival was Doctor Victor Von Doom. DoctorDoom was also the name I used in some 1990's RPG's.
The haunts are usually 'crazy doctor' centric so DoctorDoom was a fit.
The avatar is 'Frank', a home built prop and one of the doctors creations.

BTW, I'm not really a doctor, I just play one on TV.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

My avatar is a picture of the lead singer of my favorite band, Bullet for my Valentine. Aside from the fact that I think he's hot, I love the pose. It has a certain mysterious romantic, vampiric undertone that is just too sexy!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Love this latest additions everyone! Thanks for sharing! *


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

My name comes from my time playing Diablo and The Matrix online, I thought it made it sound more medieval. 

As for the picture, it was the first picture I took with an iPhone I got for my birthday, then I used an app to alter it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

UnOrthodOx said:


> But, seriously, a praying mantis (or 12) is your best bet to put a serious dent in the numbers. You can buy egg sacks, butdo it quick (they hatch end of april/first of may-ish.).
> 
> (entomology is my other hobby)


This is what I have only naturally. We've had mantis egg cases laid in our herb garden for the last couple of years. This year we have 3 of 'em. One on my rosemary, one on the mint & one on a crepe myrtle.

But sadly, we'd need an army of the things to keep the stink bugs in check. Maybe if _every single mantis that hatched_ lived, but that doesn't usually happen, or maybe it does, does it? I always thought they had so many just to make sure a few survived.

We actually got to watch two mate on our back screen door last year. Ooky yet fascinating. There was no beheading though. I've read that doesn't happen as often as we like to think.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> This is what I have only naturally. We've had mantis egg cases laid in our herb garden for the last couple of years. This year we have 3 of 'em. One on my rosemary, one on the mint & one on a crepe myrtle.
> 
> But sadly, we'd need an army of the things to keep the stink bugs in check. Maybe if _every single mantis that hatched_ lived, but that doesn't usually happen, or maybe it does, does it? I always thought they had so many just to make sure a few survived.
> 
> We actually got to watch two mate on our back screen door last year. Ooky yet fascinating. There was no beheading though. I've read that doesn't happen as often as we like to think.


Yeah, about a 10% survival rate, but also a migratory instinct, so maybe 1-3 per sack will stay in your yard. You could artificially rear the young to get the survival rate upwards of 50%...then you'll have your army, but you probably wouldn't like what that entails...


(one of the creepiest days of my life is seeing THAT mass escape it's housing...THOUSANDS of inch long mantids swarming out of the closet...mom was not pleased...)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Yeah, about a 10% survival rate, but also a migratory instinct, so maybe 1-3 per sack will stay in your yard. You could artificially rear the young to get the survival rate upwards of 50%...then you'll have your army, but you probably wouldn't like what that entails...
> 
> 
> (one of the creepiest days of my life is seeing THAT mass escape it's housing...THOUSANDS of inch long mantids swarming out of the closet...mom was not pleased...)


We had one hatch inside & it was ooky. All of sudden you see hundreds of these little green things all over the floor and we were all WTF are those....ohs**t they're mantises or manti or whatever!! We scooped most of 'em up & got 'em out & then put the plant outside. We had a cactus outside all summer, brought it in & didn't see the case on it. 

Best part of this weekend? WE FOUND 2 MORE EGG CASES!!!

I also learned this weekend that they eat hummingbirds. Yes, I said hummingbirds.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

My avatar is a picture of my kitty Harlie. I call her my Halloween kitty because she's orange and black. She's not my only Halloween kitty. I have another kitty that came to my house on a Halloween evening and yes, she's a black kitty. She doesn't like her photo taken as well.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> My avatar is a picture of the lead singer of my favorite band, Bullet for my Valentine. Aside from the fact that I think he's hot, I love the pose. It has a certain mysterious romantic, vampiric undertone that is just too sexy!!


I love me some Bullet for my Valentine too!


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

My name is boring and simple. I am just "Jonathan" everywhere now.

I used to be JJSkellington on all the boards many years ago, but as I talked more and more w/ppl in the industry and haunters, I just keep it simple so when I meet all of you face to face, I can just say...hey its me Jonathan. LOL.

As for my avatar...well RFR for Rotting Flesh Radio of course.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Randomly thought up TrickRTreater, very Halloween of course. Couldn't believe it wasn't taken.

And of course one of the most famous, if not the most, trick or treaters ever in my avatar, Sam from Trick 'R Treat.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine is my boy Rottie. He sits under my oak tree in my front yard in October. I'm charge nurse of a pretty large ER. One of my nurses called me a "Sick and twisted individual." She wasn't alone. 

BTW, I saw Bullet last week. They rocked.


----------



## Specterkev (Aug 17, 2003)

because it is me


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> I've always loved this graphic (found it on Photobucket) because it's a beautiful and eye-catching way to show a human interacting with a tarantula. She might as well be giving the spider a hug, except this way is much more my style because it is dark and gothic-looking. Some might even say scary or disturbing. I think it's just great, and it represents me, as the Spider Queen, quite accurately. Of course, I have no idea if it's Photoshopped or not (probably is), but it gets the point across anyway: spiders are our friends.
> Especially tarantulas, who make terrific pets for many people.


The first time I saw this I thought it was actually you in the picture and thought "that is the bravest person I know....", still gives me the shivers...not a fan of spiders .....(or clowns...sorry Hallorenescene...)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Gatordave said:


> The first time I saw this I thought it was actually you in the picture and thought "that is the bravest person I know....", still gives me the shivers...not a fan of spiders .....(or clowns...sorry Hallorenescene...)


lol dave. well, i'd be right there in my clown outfit smushing any spider. they all terrify me. and sorry spider queen, spider bites are not nice.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> lol dave. well, i'd be right there in my clown outfit smushing any spider. they all terrify me. and sorry spider queen, spider bites are not nice.



 LOL!!! Too Funny You caught me!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I'm curious to know a little more about the newbies and those rejoining our great forum here! Anybody else care to share your story?? Hope to hear from ya! *


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

I used to have a good story when my username was Titaniumedge but now I'm just a self promoting *****! Umm sorry Jonathan no hard feelings


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

CalgEerie said:


> I used to have a good story when my username was Titaniumedge but now I'm just a self promoting *****! Umm sorry Jonathan no hard feelings


* LOL! Too funny! *


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Gatordave said:


> The first time I saw this I thought it was actually you in the picture and thought "that is the bravest person I know....", still gives me the shivers...not a fan of spiders .....(or clowns...sorry Hallorenescene...)


I do hope to one day re-create this avatar with my own pet tarantula. 



hallorenescene said:


> lol dave. well, i'd be right there in my clown outfit smushing any spider. they all terrify me. and sorry spider queen, spider bites are not nice.


Hey, you can't blame them for that. They only bite humans when they feel threatened, after all.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Username is a combination of the first two letters of my first, last, and mother's maiden name put together.

Avatar is.... well, of course, Leatherface from the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I choose it mainly becuase I've started dressing up as him to greet the ToTers at the door. >=)


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine is usually a recent picture from Halloween or whatever tickles my fancy at the moment. Currently the picture is from our Halloween carving on the tailgate of my truck. My b/f is threatening to slit my throat with the pumpkin carver LOL!

User name is because I thought it was a good representation of my love for things Pagan and Halloween.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I compose Halloween music. My avatar is the cover of my 1st album.


----------



## Hobgob (Jun 3, 2011)

My current avatar is a screen-capture of Ickis, from "Aah!! Real Monsters!", which is one of my favourite cartoons from my childhood, and also one of those things I immediately associate with Halloween. Especially their pilot episode. 

My username is... well, it simply started off as my name in an online game. And since then, it's just evolved into what all my friends call me: ""Hobbe". My fiance' has even told me it suits me more than my birth name, heh. The "Gob" bit is optional though...


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

Mine is a photo that I took while on a Christmas trip with my hubby and his folks. Real cemetary.... real blue sky in December...real statue. Pretty lucky to have family that will explore a cemetary with you on Christmas. And I chose Catatonic because I feel that way sometimes.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Hello friends!
Well It seems that we have a bunch of new as well as a few returning veteran members visiting the HF recently. Anyone else care to share/add a bit of your avatar history here? Its always a nice way to better understand one another. Thanks for sharing in advance! *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

and a lot of the avatars have changed since this thread last was active,,,, my avie is my favorite witch, The wicked Witch from Wizard of Oz,, I usually have a witch of some sort, my favorite Halloween icon,,,, but right now , I think I am keeping this one around for a while, she goes with the flying monkey;s ya know!!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love the original Matrix movie...thats about it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

I was a devil and a friend took my picture using a flash at our party. Later he gave it to me and commented that because of the mood lighting he couldn't tell how "red" I really was.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

It's my face!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Fun thread! My picture is from my first Halloween party I hosted, the "First Annual Halloween Scream" (hence the screen name as well). This was the first time I had gone all out, making my costume from scratch and wearing colored contact lenses. Always a Halloween enthusiast, once I looked back at those red eyes I was instantly transformed into a fanatic. The whole look is pretty funny to me though, since you'll usually find me wearing summery dresses and lots of pink.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I wasn't being too imaginative with my avatar. It's actually one of my raven wall papers, which the relevance of, should be immediately apparent.  I found it while searching for detailed close ups of ravens for my animatronic project that I've just gotten started on.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

My avatar is a picture of me with James Marsters (Spike from Buffy), since I have a huge thing for him, lol.
My name is a name that I picked a loooooong time ago when I first got on-line. I love/collect sheep and 666 is "evil", so it's kind of a play on me being an evil sheep, if you will. Most of my on-line friends just call me "sheepies"


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

sheepies666 said:


> My avatar is a picture of me with James Marsters (Spike from Buffy), since I have a huge thing for him, lol.
> My name is a name that I picked a loooooong time ago when I first got on-line. I love/collect sheep and 666 is "evil", so it's kind of a play on me being an evil sheep, if you will. Most of my on-line friends just call me "sheepies"


Oooh, that's one of the best avatars I've ever seen, very cool.

My current avatar's from Dexter, season 2. Miami Metro is investigating his killings, and as it gets out that the victims were all killers themselves, the Bay Harbor Butcher (Dexter, unbeknownst to anyone) is turned into a comic book character called The Dark Defender. Seeing as though I'm the Dark Passenger, I'll probably stick with Dexter avatars.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

My avatar is kind of boring. I used to collect avs on my old computer (whose hard drive crashed over the summer, sadly), and I picked this out of my Halloween-themed ones because I just... Liked it. It just looks like a drawing of a cat shape carved into a pumpkin. It's pretty, and simple. And it works for me, because my friends all call me the crazy cat lady. I loves teh kittehs.

As for my username, I always use some form of "stormygirl84" on all forums and such. Pretty simple explanation; my nickname is Stormy, I'm female, and I was born in 1984.

Now that I think about it, I kind of want to change my avvie.... Will update if I decide to do so.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Late to the party, but here goes!
My avatar is a painting I did for the Polar Lights model company.
My name...is my name!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Halloween Scream said:


> This was the first time I had gone all out, making my costume from scratch and wearing colored contact lenses. Always a Halloween enthusiast, once I looked back at those red eyes I was instantly transformed into a fanatic. The whole look is pretty funny to me though, since you'll usually find me wearing summery dresses and lots of pink.


If I were to wear contacts, my eyes truly _would_ be red, as I found out years ago Going by your avatar, I never would have expected you to be into frilly, pink dresses Please tell me that I'm not the only one cringing as I say _that_ combination of words



sheepies666 said:


> My avatar is a picture of me with James Marsters (Spike from Buffy), since I have a huge thing for him, lol.
> My name is a name that I picked a loooooong time ago when I first got on-line. I love/collect sheep and 666 is "evil", so it's kind of a play on me being an evil sheep, if you will. Most of my on-line friends just call me "sheepies"


I like him, also. Spike made the show in lots of ways, I think, and it was a wise choice to bring him over to _Angel_. It seemed strange seeing Marsters years later on _Smallville_, especially since he wasn't blonde. He seems like he would be fun to be around and treat the fans well, unlike some of the egocentric celebs out there. Please tell me that I'm right



Dark Passenger said:


> My current avatar's from Dexter, season 2. Miami Metro is investigating his killings, and as it gets out that the victims were all killers themselves, the Bay Harbor Butcher (Dexter, unbeknownst to anyone) is turned into a comic book character called The Dark Defender. Seeing as though I'm the Dark Passenger, I'll probably stick with Dexter avatars.


I used to be heavily into comics when I was younger, and that is a neat idea. Very cool



stormygirl84 said:


> My avatar is kind of boring. I used to collect avs on my old computer (whose hard drive crashed over the summer, sadly), and I picked this out of my Halloween-themed ones because I just... Liked it. It just looks like a drawing of a cat shape carved into a pumpkin. It's pretty, and simple. And it works for me, because my friends all call me the crazy cat lady. I loves teh kittehs.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I kind of want to change my avvie.... Will update if I decide to do so.


Nah, it's not boring. Your avatar is 'traditional', but there's nothing wrong with that

I switch mine on occasion, but they're usually still gargoyles (one time recently was filigree, but anyone who knows me is well aware that I am heavily Victorian-influenced). Just be sure to keep a pumpkin and a cat in yours, then you won't have to worry about anyone mistaking you for another member



ChrisW said:


> Late to the party, but here goes!
> My avatar is a painting I did for the Polar Lights model company.


I saw that art before, but I didn't know you were the one who did it (we's got us a celeb here, folks). Nice job. You have every right to feel proud enough to use it as your avatar


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I have to say I'm never shy on mentioning my avatar, which is the cover for my book THE WATCHING, from Bad Moon Books. The artist, Jill Bauman, did an outstanding job. I was looking for a very traditional Halloween scene, complete with haunted house, full moon, and pumpkins. All of this, combined with an excellent mix of colors, and it's a wonderfully creepy scene for my book. She's done work previously for such markets like Reader's Digest, so she has a proven track record.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*OK, so we have a lot of new additions here to our Haunted Family and I'd like to hear what our new haunted peeps have to share! Please share if you have your own story behind the Avatar you use here at the HalloweenForum. Thanks in advance! *


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well, i switch mine..the one I have now is my cat...one of them...mine always have something to do with me..my cat, something I made...something I love..My name is Kelly..so kelloween just popped in my head!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I knew it!! I guessed kelly + halloween.....



Kelloween said:


> well, i switch mine..the one I have now is my cat...one of them...mine always have something to do with me..my cat, something I made...something I love..My name is Kelly..so kelloween just popped in my head!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I am seriously into scary games. My user name is a adopted from one of my favorite horror games. And my Avatar Pic is a "Brute" from another horror game called Amnesia the Dark Descent.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

My avatar is of one of the 1st props I ever made. Originally, he was my version of "the thinker", but I really don’t think about Halloween I dream about it. Halloween Dream did not sound right to me. So, October Dream was born.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> I knew it!! I guessed kelly + halloween.....


It was a little obvious, huh? lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad to see some new contributions to this always interesting thread.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I started collecting skulls some time back. Last September my husband and i went to vegas for a week on our way home he bought me this skull at the The Alien Fresh Jerky Store in Baker CA. To add to my collection. He knows what I like I <3 him so.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I saw my little avatar character online many years ago and loved the idea, so I redrew him using a media that allows me to change him around anyway I want. He's my go to avatar for just about every forum I belong to. I use the GhostTown handle on all other forums I belong to as well.

Examples:















































My wife's on this forum:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

All are amusing, but I _really_ like the "What's the point?" one, GT


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Um..'cause I like it? lol


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

This was my made-up from Halloween 2012.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

self explanatory

but for those who have no idea (get with the program people!) its the deathly hallows symbol from harry potter.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Interesting to see this thread back....it's an enjoyable one; glad to see it resurrected!

Personally, I change the avatar annually based around the selected theme for the upcoming year's layout.

As for the name, well I just like obscure words with ridiculous meanings.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well I love Frankenstein and especially the Bride of Frankenstein so i found this one and I love her cause she's sort of sassy ......like me *


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I was given the nickname 'Chewbacca' years ago by a co-worker and it kind of stuck. I don't know why, maybe it's because I'm 6'6" 275lbs with waist length hair and a long full beard.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

It's the fogging skull we had up last year on one of our camping trips. I liked how he looked so decided to use him as my avatar


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

I choose my avatar because I love the movie Mad Monster Party! since I was a kid I would wait all year long for it to come on T.V. and as an adult I had to wait for years for it to come out on DVD lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

did not read through all the pages, so not sure if I posted, but I have noticed from reading just the first page. alot of the avatars are different than when this first started,, so seeing as I have no idea if posted before am going to again ,,my avatar has been a witch in one form or another for a while, right now it is the Wicked Witch of the West, seeing as she is my favorite witch of all time!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been around a few years, but missed this thread ~ Very interesting!!

Would you believe it if I said Hilda is my given name? I'm not saying it is... LOLOL Let's just hypothesize that a young girl growing up in the 1970s with a name like Hilda probably suffered nonstop taunting. Thus, said girl may have hid her name for many years. As she grew up, said girl, may have developed a fondness for all things Halloween. It seemed her destiny after all. So in middle age, still with the taunts of 'Where did you hide your broom Hilda?' on the bus ride home, in her ears, perhaps said woman who may, or may not, have been named Hilda joined a Halloween forum and after decades of supression, she put it out there... I am Hilda.

This may or may not be a true story. Only my shrink knows for sure. hahahahahahaha

My avatar is one of the repainted blowmolds I have done. It's my interpretation of Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas. It's festive and fun and invokes the sense of whimsy I so love about this holiday.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

BR1MSTON3 is more of a name used to get the number 13 in there. I use ravens in my avatars because I simply love ravens. They always tell some dark story by simply being part of the story. I am thinking of getting my first tattoo and I am thinking of designing a 13 with raven's wings


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

The name "Atomic Mystery Monster" comes from a type of sideshow display that I read about in an old Hauntworld article. Said display was not unlike the "atomic fish" shown here. Anyway, I fell in love with the name as soon as I saw it and vowed to use it as a screen name on the next message board that I joined...which happened to be this very forum! As for the avatar, I had originally wanted to use the logo for a site I do with some friends called Gravedigger's Local 16. However, most of the images there are .pngs and Halloweenforum's software only seems to accept .jpgs and .gifs and the only image featuring the logo in that format was of one of my fellow writers modeling some buttons featuring said logo.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I heart this thread...learning so much about other haunters is fun!

My name...well my real name is Virginia. And in all my other forums I have some version of that. My family tells me constantly that my wandering in graveyards snapping shots of stones I like makes me a "Ghoul". Therefore VGhoulson. It's a mix of my last name and such. My picture is my 10 year old after her zombie transformation 3 years ago.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

VGhoulson said:


> I heart this thread...learning so much about other haunters is fun!
> 
> My name...well my real name is Virginia. And in all my other forums I have some version of that. My family tells me constantly that my wandering in graveyards snapping shots of stones I like makes me a "Ghoul". Therefore VGhoulson. It's a mix of my last name and such. My picture is my 10 year old after her zombie transformation 3 years ago.



Congratulations on the newest little pumpkin for your patch!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Love seeing all the great additions and cool stories you all have shared! Thank you and hope to see some more willing to share a lil bit! *


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Mine is easy i change it once in a blue moon, as I do on FB it just depends on my mood and when I am around here back n forth n stuff... That's it. Maybe it's time to change it again soon


----------



## SciKoDuo (May 4, 2013)

we met through and belong to a national car club called Scikotics (pronounced Psychotics) that uses a guy in a straight jacket as an additional logo. so we use a lot of graphics of that crazy nature.


----------



## St0ney (Oct 1, 2007)

My Avatar is my sites pumpkin logo - It's a Pumpkin Carving/Pattern website.

My Username: Well at first people think it's because I'm a stoner, 
I will not admit or deny, those allegations -









Actually I'm a huge "Rolling Stones Fan" 
The Very First Time I joined a Forum, I tried to use Stoney - But it was taken, So I replaced the (o) with a (0) and kept it that way.
BTW: the guy that owned Stoney - Had 0 Post for over 2 years on that Forum.

I have used this username for well over 25 years now.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Mine is just a rare shot of the hanging skeleton from the haunted mansion.


----------



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

Mine is actually the logo of my paranormal investigation group. My name is something I picked up from my years in college. It's a character in the game Magic: The Gathering who had ferrets. I owned ferrets too, so all my friends gave me that nickname. (Yes, I know it also means "young" in Spanish.)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Avatar is the cake I did for our 20th Wedding Anniversary which we used our annual Halloween party to celebrate.
name: Dad picked it our when I was born.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I came up with my name because my husbands name is Frank, in high school I called him Franky, so therefore I am the Wife of Franky. I changed the "y" to "ie" because I just like it that way, no real reason. The picture thingy is of the Philipsburg Manor in Sleepy Hollow, NY. Frank took that picture during our trip for our Anniversary. I couldn't help myself, I need to see Sleepy Hollow just for fun and Gettysburg for fun and history, so we saw both. My favorite trip.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine is from my love for the company Gemmy Industries. I will not brag, but I think that I may just know the most about them without ever having worked for them (I'm too young). My avatar is of a Jack O' Lantern I carved with their newest logo.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

It's my face


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I think that mine is actually a vampire graphic, although you can't see her face very well. I'm not really a vampire fan, I just thought she looked like a "revenant", and I was going to use "LadyRevenant" as my user name. I decided against that, because that's what I call one of my props. I've considered changing my avatar, but I have never gotten around to it. 

As for my name, I used to be Lair Keeper, but everyone thought that I was a guy.  I decided LairMistress didn't seem very manly. The "Lair" part comes from the name of my haunt, "The Revenants' Lair". I have to say, I don't care much for my user name anymore, but I hate to keep changing it.

^^^^aaand, apparently, I don't even know what my avatar looks like. I guess it's different on my profile than it is on the boards? I swear I just saw the one with the girl in the cemetery a minute ago. Anyway, yeah, I made this one as a guild greeting for an old gaming group that I used to belong to, and I decided to use it here, too. It's actually an animated GIF, but this site didn't allow for the animation to run.


----------



## CoffinWorm (Oct 3, 2012)

Mine's from a picture of thorns I took about a year ago, inspired by the band *Type O Negative*'s album _October Rust_.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I usually use a picture of myself in one of my costumes.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I recently changed mine. The purple lightning goes well with my username. Stormy has been my nickname for a long, long time. It's not really Halloweenish, but that's okay.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

ter_ran said:


> <strong><font color="DarkOrange">Hey everyone!<br>
> I not trying to be nosey nor trying to pry in one's business but I would like to share my reasoning for my choice of avatar story! I also hope to hear a little about your reasoning for choice and how it came to be! Sounds interesting! Can't wait to hear your stories! <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" smilieid="1" class="inlineimg"><br>
> 
> The reasoning behind my avatar selected has been a long road and time in my my past history.. Way back in 98' or 99'(not sure) when I built a new computer to replace my outdated PC. I downloaded a video flash player named "Shockwave" in which it came with the skit "Radiskull & Devil Doll!" by Joe Sparks. I loved it so much I have adopted the Devil doll avatar since like 2003 or so. You can see the skit in question here:<br>
> ...


<br>
<font size="2">
Ter_ran! The vid is hilarious! 1999 is almost vintage now... My story is simple, I relate to this witch, her relaxed pose, messy house, pet rats (well, not that, I have a cat) & and I imagine she's single like me, living in a cottage in the woods.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's entire pic
View attachment 163881


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

bamtunebam said:


> Bam-tune-bam is a combination of two of my nicknames, Bam-Bam and Looney Tunes.
> 
> My avatar is stolen from the show "Dead Like Me". Funny show BTW. I enjoy Halloween including the grim reaper, but having him blowing a bubble just cracks me up. I enjoy the humorous side of life, even in death.


Me, too! Laughing actually helps you live longer....


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Mine is Pam from True Blood which is one of my favorite shows, she's one of my fav characters along with Eric and I love vampires.


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

It's the save the date card from my wedding


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

My avatar name is a blend of my love for Poe (Raven) and my love to create (works). The 69 is my birth year. The picture is one I pulled off the internet and photoshopped it into colored pencil then added the eyes into it.

Marc V.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

just changed mine. Love the minions.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mine is a pic of a Gothic arch tombstone I took a couple years ago. I added the blue in the editing software. Mine is pretty reflective of me. I love Gothic style architecture, cemeteries, and photography.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

The avatar that I use was originally an animated GIF that I had found somewhere in my wanderings on the internet, but sadly Halloween Forum doesn't allow those. It was inspired, of course, by Treebeard's assessment of the wizard Saruman from 'The Two Towers':

_"I think that I now understand what he is up to. He is plotting to become a Power. He has a mind of metal and wheels; and he does not care for growing things, except as far as they serve him for the moment."_


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

It is always interesting to learn more about everyone's reasoning behind the avatar choices.

My latest is a soot-colored, demonic gargoyle that represents just how happy I am


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The one I currently have is of me in my costume last Halloween right after I finished carving the Jack.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> It is always interesting to learn more about everyone's reasoning behind the avatar choices.


Uh oh . . . Perhaps I've said too much.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

It's a pic of me in New Orleans for Mardi Gras 2013


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine currently is a minion. Love them. And it being a zombie just fits in here.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Uhm....well....I'm a pumpkin....and I love Jack Skellington......plus...I am a simple girl.....with mushy brains....


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wifeofrankie said:


> I came up with my name because my husbands name is Frank, in high school I called him Franky, so therefore I am the Wife of Franky. I changed the "y" to "ie" because I just like it that way, no real reason. The picture thingy is of the Philipsburg Manor in Sleepy Hollow, NY. Frank took that picture during our trip for our Anniversary. I couldn't help myself, I need to see Sleepy Hollow just for fun and Gettysburg for fun and history, so we saw both. My favorite trip.


Love your avatar pic! I would love to visit Sleepy Hollow some day! Been to Gettysburg 3 times and it's always amazing and the ghost tours are fun as well.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

One of my earliest memories is of the haunted mansion at Disney World. As a 2 year old I was quite terrified. I can only assume this played a role in my Horror, Haunt, Halloween obsession. I clearly remember the caretaker from that original experience and thus chose it for my avatar. As for the handle, its my last name spelled backwards and never seems to be in use when joining a forum and such.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Mine is a pic of me trying to show off for friends while inebriated at my Halloween party a few years ago. Bacardi 151 + lighter = sore mouth next day!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*Rob Zombie. Love him. Love his music and movies. SuperBeast is one of his tracks.*


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

I'm a Harry Potter dork, among other realms of dorkness I inhabit. Lord Voldemort is rather sinister looking and thought he'd make a good avatar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

My avatar is me.....because I am so unoriginal haha


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I remember my kindergarten teacher playing the story of the Legend of Sleepy Hollow on the old record player in our classroom. We all sat on the floor and listened one day in October and I loved watching all the reactions of my classmates as the tone of the story changed whenever Headless was mentioned or referenced. From that point forward I have loved all things Headless Horseman related. I blew up that same picture and made a lifesize version out of plywood which stands in my front yard every year.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine is just a picture of my flaming pumpkin from last year, and It reminds me of a skull in the flames so I chose it


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I am wearing my 1066 Norman outfit in front of Battle Abby at the 940th anniversary reenactment of the Battle of Hastings from 2006


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I couldn't find anything tiny enough that hadn't been used yet. I don't like it. I just settled


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> A friend of mine is a political cartoonist, made this for me. (well, a high res version, it shrank well)


Guess I should update as I changed after 3 years of the old one. 

Different friend took the original and put it on a color shifted pic of Thunderhead. (from incredibles)


NO CAPES!


----------



## Dr. Paul Bearer (Sep 22, 2005)

The name is a tribute to the late Dr. Paul Bearer, host of Creature Feature. I used to watch the show when I was a kid. That dude freaked me out more than the scary movies. He was dead on as a host (no pun intended) and got to meet him & get autograph from him. Naturally I am kicking myself for misplacing the autograph. I believe the show was broadcast out of the Tamp/St Pete area of Florida and my local station would pick it up (along with Elvira's show). Good memories. 
The avatar - I like Taz and Halloween. Colorful, catches the eye. 
Thanks everyone for sharing your stories, found them fun to read...........


----------



## ptbounce (May 8, 2013)

PTBounce, short for Party Time Bounce, Okaloosa County Florida's longest running inflatable party company. (end of advertisement)

Freddie Krueger, no reason to explain the badassness of Freddie. You mess with Freddie, you ain't waking up


----------



## ptbounce (May 8, 2013)

Danny-Girl said:


> It's a pic of me in New Orleans for Mardi Gras 2013


  It would be interesting to see how many hits your profile just got, bwahaha


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

hi ,
mine is from a painting of the demon from NIGHT OF THE DEMON , one of the classic horror movies of all time based on the M.R. JAMES story CASTING THE RUNES , in the u.s. it was called CURSE OF THE DEMON and cut down to 83 minutes , it starred Dana Andrews and many other classic british actors in it and has gained a kind of






cult status in the u.k.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Shinigami-sama, the Death Lord/God from the anime series Soul Eater. In his irritated mode.

(It's a leftover from another forum where I was an admin - Shinigami chop is kind of useful for miscreants.)


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Well... It's me!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

This is a pumpkin I carved last Halloween. I put the name for myself as well as other Halloween lovers ("HalloGeeks") next to it. My two favorite things, pumpkins and Halloween


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Exactly! He's my favorite slasher. So much so that I named my pet tarantula after him. Freddy is awesome


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

My newest photo is a Dragon Priest from Skyrim. That game seems to be the only other thing I do besides Halloween.


----------



## The Director (Sep 21, 2012)

I actually own the mask in my avatar  only sold at Halloween Adventure in nyc!


----------



## Swingtime DJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm a mobile DJ and last year when I signed up for HF my wife was making me a werewolf costume (she went as Little Red Riding hood ) so I searched for "wolf & DJ" and found the image. I did some editing on it to make it my own. I just may have to change it every year to match my costume...


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

The riding club I belong to puts on a haunted trail. I took some teaser shots to help build interest in our haunt. My avatar is one of those pictures.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

My user name is just one that I have used for years, a combination of my previous dog's name and that fact that I am known for wearing boots. 

The avatar is an apple carved by my best friend, dropped into some tonic water and under a black light. We used it as the centerpiece for a Halloween party a few years ago.


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

My user name is the nickname I've had for over 20 years (the Chops part, not the 6965 part, lol).

My picture is me when I worked at Knott's Scary Farm last year. I was "Tiny the Butcher" in Uncle Willy's BBQ (aka Slaughterhouse). The mask is a plastic replica of a horse skull and was used in the tv commercial they aired last year.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

My forum name is the katshead because that's where my thoughts come from...my head and 42 because I'm a huge nerd. The picture was a gift from my first SR exchange.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

My name comes from a favorite Zombie Ghost Train song title. The image is me a few years back at a photoshoot. 
Iron fist also released a tshirt with an image from the shoot so its a favorite and I'm very proud of the fact that we pulled that off without a makeup artist! It was just the photographer and I and neither of us had (at the time) done similar make up. 

Anyhow love hearing everyone else's stories! Keep them coming!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I changed mine recently. My two oldest boys are being deployed to Afghanistan (oldest is on his way tonight). I'll leave this one until they are back home safe and sound.


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

My forum name is the name I've been using online since I've been online. It's an homage to George Lucas' first film, THX-1138.
The image is of my Halloween costume, the Salem Creep.


----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

i picked my username because i love the tales from the crypt show/comics. my avatar is from the movie street trash. a film from the 80s about a liquor called tenafly viper that melts anyone who drinks it, mainly bums.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

When I was in high school, one of my best friends starting doodling my initials: KLO and then she added EY. That's been my nickname I've used ever since. I even named my daughter Chloe. The 74 is from the year I was born. And that's my picture.


----------



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

Eigengrau - The shade of black seen by the human eye in complete darkness
Pic- me and my first attempt at latex/makeup


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

I am what scares you to.the point that you cant sleep and have to check under your bed.


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

My nickname is one I was given in high school, and I've used it online pretty much anywhere since.

My avatar is me Halloween morning last year, all ready to head to work.


----------



## Shaney G (Sep 23, 2013)

I chose my username because it's one of my nicknames.

My avatar is the icon for my Halloween soundboard app for Android.


----------



## agentcheesecake (Sep 16, 2013)

My avatar is a picture of me, holding one of my favourite plush bats over (most of) my face! Also features part of my Halloween tattoo


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I could have sworn I had posted on this thread but perhaps it was another like it. When I was first thinking of joining (instead of just lurking) I was trying to come up with something Halloween-ish and at the time I was watching reruns of SNL. Remember the one with Mary Catherine Gallaghar (Molly Shannon). She is a hoot when she strikes that pose and yells Superstar! I am pretty silly myself so I changed it a little. 
The avatar changed over time. This photo I found on Pinterest and I really wanted to make something like this but have never found a porcelain doll that looks this good.

Love reading all of these! Keep it coming


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Both name and avatar are because I've been loving Resident Evil since it came out eons ago on the old Playstation and jump started my appetite for horror games. I've used the alias consistently online for over a decade now so no reason to fix what isn't broken.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I collect Clue games. 

My very first username on AOL way way back when was krnlmustrd. A play on Colonel Mustard (which was taken). I've used the name ever since since it's ALWAYS available...

My Avatar is the Inspektor Klein suspect card image from the German Super Cluedo game. I don't know why I picked him. I like the card.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*So interesting seeing the great stories behind your Avatar's and many bios! Love it all! Thanks for sharing everybody! *


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Grew up on a ranch and have always wore a cowboy hat !


----------

